# المنتديات الإسلامية > كربلائيات ( كربلاء " الطف " ) >  >  حسينيات

## محب البحاري

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم   
 اللهم صلي على محمد و آل محمد 
أود أن أطرح عليكم موضوع و انشاء الله يعجبكم ، 



لو كل واحد يعرف قصيده عن أهل البيت عليهم السلام يكتبها لينا لأخد الفائده  ، و الي أبوه لو عمه لو جده لو أخوه ملا لو شيخ لا يبخل علينا   , و لكن قبل ما يكتب القصيده  نريد أن يعبي البيانات التاليه / 
القصيده فرح أم حزن  و عن من 
القصيده عزاء أم شعر يلقوه في المنابر 
القصيده سامعها أم قارنها أم مؤلفنها

ثم تكتب القصيده و الله الموفق 







أريد أنا أن أبدأ    

          القصيده حزن و عن العباس عليه السلام 
          القصيده يلقوها في المنابر
          القصيده سامعنها و قارئنها 


لو كنت تعلم ما في القلب من شجن 
                     ما ذاق طرفك يوماً طيب الوسن 
و لو رأيت غداة البين وقفتنا 
                       أسلت قلبك دمعاً كالحيا العتني
ناديت مذ طوح العادي بضعنهم
                         وراح يطوي فيافي الأرض بالبدنِ
يا راحلين بصبري و الفؤاد معاً
                       رفقاً بقلب محبٍ ناحل البَدَنِ
أخفي محبتكم كيلا ينم بنا 
                       واشٍ و لكن دمع العين يفضحني
دع عنك يا سعد ذكر الغانيات و دع 
                      عنك البكاء على الأطلال و الدُمنِ
و إسمع بخطبٍ جرى في كربلاء على
                           آل الرسول و نح في السر و العلني
يوم ٌ به المصطفى باتت حشاشته 
                    حرى و لم ترق عيني من أبي حسن
لم أنس ناصر دين الله منفرداً
                       و فيه أحدق أهل الشرك  و الأحن
يرنو الى الصحب فوق الترب يحسبها 
                          بدور تمن غدة في الحالك الدجن 
لهفي له مذ رأى العباس منجدلاً
                        فوق الصعيد سليباً عافر البَدَنِ 
نادى بصوتٍ حزين يذيب الصخر يا عظدي
                           ويا معيني و يا كهفي و مؤتمني
عباس قد كنت لي عظداً أصول بي 
                  وكنت لي جنتاً من أمنع الجنني
كسرت ظهري و قلت حيلتي و بما 
                   قاسيت سرت ذو الأحقاد و الضغن
بقيت بعدك بين القوم منفرداً 
                     أقلب الطرف لا حام ٍ فيسعدني 

    نسألكم الدعاء

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد


وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم..


ماشاء الله فكرة رائعة جداً..

وبداية موفقة ..في خدمة سيد الشهداء صلوات الله وسلامه عليه..

جُزيت خيراً إن شاء الله تعالى..


في ميزان الأعمال إن شاء الله تعالى..




موفق لكل خير بحق الحسين صلوات الله وسلامه عليه 


إن شاء الله



دمت بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## محب البحاري

.......................بدايه موفقه ؟؟؟؟؟ :..................

أين القصائد يا إخوان؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## محب البحاري

أكتبوها بحق الامام الحسين    
لوجه الله تعالى

----------


## مواليه وأفتخر

سلمت أناملك على ماخطته أفكارك القيمه 

وعسى أن يجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك

وأتمنى الجميع أن يبادر بها 

لما فيه من إحيا قلوبنا بمحبة أهل البيت جميعاً

وهذا والله في حقهم قليل

ولكن نبذل مابوسعنا لأجلهم 

لا بل نفدهم بأرواحنا

فسلام الله عليكم أهل التقوى 

وسلام الله على الحسين الشهيد

وعلى جميع من قتل معه في كربلاء الأليمه

وعلى أهل بيته أجمعين

وعلى أبنته رقيه الطفله التى ماتت من أجل بكائها على أبيها المظلوم

التي لم يرحمها الأعداء

وقد لوعوها من الضرب 

وأتو برأس أبيها ضنوا أن يسكتوها ولكن أماتو قلبها الذي لم يتحمل البكاء وفقد أباها الغريب

وهذا اليوم ذكرى إستشهادها

فسلام الله عليهم أجمعين من الآن الى قيام يوم الدين 

وأثابك الله على موضوعك الجميل أخي  البحـــ محمد ــاري

تقبل عبوري أختك... مواليــ وأفتخر ــه

----------


## Princess

مرحبا




> الشاعر : عبدالله القرمزي
> الرداود : الشيخ حسين الأكرف
> مساهمة من : سيد محمد
> * * * * * * * * * *وا حسيناه وا حسيناه وا حسيناه وا حسيناهوا حسيناه وا حسيناه وا حسيناه وا حسيناه* * * * * * * * * *وصلنا وهلت ابحسرة الدموعوصلنا وفــــي ايادينا الشموعيهلي جسـمه في الغبرة يظوعمكانك يبقـى في وسط الظلوعمشــــينا عنكم ابعاشر جسوم معفرةذبايح في الترايب والضلوع مكسرةجثـــث مرمية مدمية يوسفة مجزرةوجيــــنا من الأسر حق الزيارةوحشانا من الوجع زاد إستعارةيحادينـــــــا تمر صوب الحبيبنشوفة ونحضن ترابه الخضيبنعايــــن طبرته وجسمه التريبعســـاها تشفى لو عادة وتطيبنشوفة وردة فوق الغبرة ظلت ذابلةتحوطة بالثرة أنصارة كأنة السمبلةينجمة ابكربلا صارت يويلي إمأبلةعلى صدرة بقى دامي رضيعةفجيعة ويـــاهي معظمها فجيعة* * * * * * * * * *يجابر لـــــــو تشوفنة      وراسـة منقطع منهعلى الذاب اليرثعونة      وهو جنه البدر جنهعـزي على الغبرارتمى      وآنــــي بقيت بلا ولييضربني بسياطه الشمر      يشتمني آني وكل هلياحــنا سبايا اعلى الهزل      مــــــحد يعدل محمليما ألـــــــقى لحظة بالهنا      قلــــبي يا جابر مبتليمن اذكر عينك إتنادي      كئيبة إبلوعه حزنانةتنـــــادي ياللي عفتونة      ترا فــي وينة ملقانةمن شتوا إبنة الراحلة      وعـــفنا فيافي كربلا







> *غـــنينا نبقى في الفلا      ويــة الجسوم الناحلة*
> 
> مــا نترك العيلة والى      الكوفة نسير ابزلزلةجـم محنة فينا جامحة      ما ضنا ننسى كربلا* * * * * * * * * *وا حسيناه وا حسيناه وا حسيناه وا حسيناهوا حسيناه وا حسيناه وا حسيناه وا حسيناه* * * * * * * * * *





دمتم بخير
وبحفظ الرحمن

----------


## محب البحاري

شكرا يا أميرة المرح و نرجو من البقيه

----------


## محب البحاري

قصيده يقرؤوها في وفاة الامام الحسن ع   يلقوها في المنابر     و أنا سامعنها في كل مجلس رحت اليه 



نوحي على الأولاد يا زهره الحزينه 
في كربلا واحد او واحد في المدينه
مات الحسن و انهدم سور الهاشميه
هذي المدارس أصبحت بعده خليه
وإنتي يا زهره بالصفايح مختفيه 
ليتج يا زهره جنتي يمه او تنظرينه
يجذب الونه او ينظر ابعينه يتاماه 
واحسين عنده ينتحب وايصيح ويلاه
ليتج تشوفينه يودع جملة ابناه 
واحسين يبجي و الدموع ابمقل عينه
نوحي على الأولاد يا زهره الحزينه 
في كربلا واحد او واحد في المدينه
نوحي على الأولاد يا زهره الحزينه 
في كربلا واحد او واحد في المدينه
ليتج تشوفين الحسن في صدر الحسين
امسند له ابصدره و يجري مدمع العين
و الكل منهم قابض الثاني بالإيدين
و ايكول أمر كونه الباري علينه
وحسين ينادي عيشتي كشره بلياك 
ايذوب قلبي لا بجت حولي يتاماك
خذني يخويه بالكبر باروح وياك
ترى عضيدك فرقوا بينك وبينه
نوحي على الأولاد يا زهره الحزينه 
في كربلا واحد او واحد في المدينه
نوحي على الأولاد يا زهره الحزينه 
في كربلا واحد او واحد في المدينه
ويلاه يوم حسين ودع للشفيه 
وناده يخويه شمتت العدوان بيه
انته برض طيبه و انا بالغاضريه 
اوليتج جمعتي هالشمل آيا الحنينه
اتفركوا عنج و صار الشمل تبديد
من جعده واحد كضه واحد كضه من يزيد 
واحد دفن عندج او واحد عنج ابعيد 
كبر الحسن عندج و اكبر حسين وينه
نوحي على الأولاد يا زهره الحزينه 
في كربلا واحد او واحد في المدينه
نوحي على الأولاد يا زهره الحزينه 
في كربلا واحد او واحد في المدينه    

                                                نسألكم الدعاء

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

سلآآم
اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمدهذي القصيده تعجبني ..~
ومأجورين ومثابين يا ليل طول ساعاتك يا ليل احمل آهاتك 
لو وادعت الوليان تتولاني العدوان 
طول ياليل الوداع اشما تطول اوياك ا ساهر 
ماآمل من البواكي حتى لوتعمى النواظر 
احسين بس هاليلة يمي وماتشوفه اعيوني باكر 
صدقني ياليل القهر ياريتك اطول دهر 
خايفة من اشباح القدر وخاف اضل مكسورة خاطر 
ياليل ارحم دلالي ياليل ضاعت آمالي 
آه يا دهري الخوان تتولاني العدوان 
آنه ياليل العقيله زينب المعروف خدري 
طولي ماواحد الشافه اولاستر يوصل الستري 
لكن ياليل اشبديه سلمت للقدر امري 
دمعاتي يبسن بالجفن من يطر مسباح الحزن 
بطفال وبعيلة امتحن والله ماينحمل صبري 
ياليل كافي اتروعني ياليل صبحك يفجعني 
لونزلوا للميدان تتولاني العدوان 
والله خنقتني العبرة اشلون اوصف هالمسية 
مثل سرب القطاطلعت للوداع الفاطمية 
ريتك اتشاهد بناتك علي ياحامي الحمية 
يندبهن احسين بهم كلهم فرد فزعه افزعن 
ويا الوالي يتوادعن هاي روحه ابلاي جية 
نسوان ياهو اليحميهم لوراح عنهم واليهم 
يقبل داحي البيبان تتولاني العدوان 
كلمن اتعنت وليا تهل دمع الحزن يمه 
او ليلة الآكبر ولدها 
هوت فوقة تصيح يمة 
او رملة وياجاسم جاعدة تضفر اجعودة اتناشده 
ارحم دليل الوالدة وللصدر قامت تضمه 
جاوين ياوليدي الشمعة جسام شوصارت دمعه 
فقدك موبالحسبان تتولاني العدوان 
آه ياحال الربابة الحنت النوق البجيها 
تعاين العبد الله طير الجنة نايم فوق اديها 
يفز لورادت ترضعة من يروح يدر ثديها 
متهني ابنها ابنومته خاف يفز لورضعته 
قامت تصد الرقبته طاحت وفقدت وعيها 
جاليش يبني يذبحونك سباح قلبي ايقطعونك 
جي قلت الهم عطشان تتولاني العدوان 
زينب العباس اخوها اتعنت اوقامت تناشدة 
خوية بي اشلون باجر قلبي ياراعي المودة 
ياكفيل الضعن ضعني للوطن ياهو اليرده 
عباس انتى الي قلت وياي قومي وآمنت 
عباس دقعد حاجيني عباس وين تخليني 
آختك ياعالي الشان تتولاني العدوان للرادود : ابو بشير النجفيواعذر تقصيري  
مووفق لكل خيررر

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد

بــارك الله بكم اعزائـــي ولكــم ..
وآجركم .
وخالص الشكر والتقدير لك اخي الكريم مب البحــاري .
ان شاء الله لي عودة قريبة .

دمتم بخير.

----------


## اسير كربلاء

*1-حدر قمر هاشم على جيش العدى وصال-رمحه المنيه وصارمه بتار الاجال-2-مثل الزلازل منحدر تسمع رعيدة-يتبختر امكيف املاقي الموت عيده-3-حتم القضاء بسيفه وعزرائيل بيدة-وضيق فضاها والعساكر شافة اهوال-4-شعه جبينه وصارمه تذهب بالابصار-من صرخته ذاك الجمع مثل الرى دار-5-فاضت أطفوف الغاضرية وصاحت النار-بس أمتليت أغمد بتارك يسردال-6-وطفح بميمونة علا اليمنى وكسرها-وطشر اليسرى والقلب من مركز أنزال-7-أعيون المسامي من أضهور الخيل شلع - كم حيد مدرع خطف والعسكر تضعضع-8-وكل ماتراكم غيمها نوة تشعشع - فرت وحتف الموت يلقط وين لبطال -9- فرت أوظنت حل عليها نافخ الصور - تطلب الملجا والرمح يلعب بالصدور -10- وحسين لازم مركزة وتهمل أدمع - أيشوفة نسف جيش العدى وشتت أجموعة -11- طلعت امريبه وتنتضر زينب رجوعة - تصيح الكفيل أبطى عساه ايعود خيال -12- قلها يزينب للنهر حول بجودة - وأخلى ملازمها عسى تسلم أزنودة -13- ردي الخيمة وطلبي من الله يعودة - سوك تراه الذي لطفالش أضلال  \\ هذة قصيدة في أبو الفضل العباس عليه السلام - بناءا على طلبك ودمتم \\*

----------

